# Chasidor; How long did you wait?



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Make me feel better. 



> Most Pieces are cut in advance and assembled per order.
> Please allow 3-4 weeks for these units to be completed


Paid for mine more than a month ago and it's not in production yet.

So how long did you wait?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Ordered mine in may. Still not shipped. Exotic fronts


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> Ordered mine in may. Still not shipped. Exotic fronts


You're kidding!

There was a recent update that noted a bunch of exotics were being shipped out, hope yours is one of them.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont know how hard this would be, but call the owner and find out the status.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

well, i know that he got set back a little cause he cut his finger tip off on his saw a couple weeks back.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> well, i know that he got set back a little cause he cut his finger tip off on his saw a couple weeks back.


thats y I make a pusher for all my small cuts


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Cypress said:


> I dont know how hard this would be, but call the owner and find out the status.


He posts the order numbers that are being built, on his site. He also posts the next orders to be built.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

ordered mine the first week in july and just got an email saying it should be shipping soon. So about 2 1/2 months. All cedar trays


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Ordered mine August 19th....
Just stained fronts....

No hurry, I got backup plan already in progress~


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

I've commented on this before but...

I ordered cedar trays/shelves July 14th, got them August 24th. At one point I tried to get ahold of him to ask question. Yeah right. Took a week to get a response. No other way listed on his site to get in touch with him other than email. Every email update I got about my order was WAY off on time. Everything took twice as long as the emails said it would. His schedules and communication certainly left something to be desired.

However....
Once I got my stuff in all that was meaningless. The shelves/drawers are perfect. They honestly look like they could have come with the wine cooler. It's awesome, the fit/finish is perfect. I'm sure if there was someone else doing this who had better communication and the such they could make a killing and probably take some of his business, but he's the only game in town and certainly does awesome work. Even with the poor communication and long wait, I would order from again without so much as a second thought.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> You're kidding!
> 
> There was a recent update that noted a bunch of exotics were being shipped out, hope yours is one of them.


My order number was on that update, but I've gotten no email yet saying the order has shipped. So who knows


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Ordered mine on August 30th, stained fronts.

I can't believe it's been less than 2 weeks. This is gonna be a longgggg wait.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Four weeks and counting.

My order is listed in the "Upcoming" group.

.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Just for the record...


> *Stained Units* / Exotic Wood Units - Please allow 6-8 weeks for completion
> of orders containing exotic wood trays.


I ordered early July, still not listed in upcoming.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Just for the record...
> 
> I ordered early July, still not listed in upcoming.


Just FYI:



Chasidor Website said:


> * Only the Natural Cedar Orders are Displayed*


so if I inferred correctly, this means your (and my) stained orders won't show up on the work schedule... sorry about causing more frustration Charlie. I ordered mine on July 9th, so I'm in the same boat as you (order 370).


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Are these that hard to build? No way I could wait that long I would just make em.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> Just FYI:
> 
> so if I inferred correctly, this means your (and my) stained orders won't show up on the work schedule... sorry about causing more frustration Charlie. I ordered mine on July 9th, so I'm in the same boat as you (order 370).


Don't worry... I didn't realize the stained wait time was longer than the unfinished, I think he's done some updating. Whatever, I'm not back in Dallas until the end of the year and my humidors are sitting at a solid 66 in NC.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Are these that hard to build? No way I could wait that long I would just make em.


That's just cause you're a badass, Dave. :thumb:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

got a build finished notification. Says it takes several days to get them shipped, so we shall see.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine are just natural cedar. I ordered in July. Mine is listed as upcoming.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Isnt this a one man operation? If I am not mistaken it is. For the quality and one man making them I would be patient. My dad used to say " A good job is never rushed" and "quality dont come quick".


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Well worth the wait. I remember when he first started and I missed the first round. Had to wait for the second round. I just put my boxes in the Vino on the wire shelves, forgot all about it and time flew by.


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Whats the website? I am curious to see what you are talking about?


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

Ligero Mike said:


> Whats the website? I am curious to see what you are talking about?


Home of The Chasidor


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Are these that hard to build? No way I could wait that long I would just make em.


No, they aren't too hard to build.
I was going to build mine but here is the reasons I didn't
* Chuck has jigs made for these so they are all the same deminsions throughout the batch
* He buys lumber in bulk to save money. 
* I have no local yard with SC so I would have to order it online and it was not too much cheaper than ordering the completed ones from Chuck; not counting the handles and such.
* I have no problem with trial n error on making them myself....... but the cost of too many errors would cut into my cigar funds.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yea I was going to build my own shelves, I cant get SC for the prices I could a year ago. Its not worth it to do the work myself anymore, i can have this guy or Ed probably make me shelves and a few drawers for my cabinet for close to what itd cost me just for the cedar.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> No, they aren't too hard to build.
> I was going to build mine but here is the reasons I didn't
> * Chuck has jigs made for these so they are all the same deminsions throughout the batch
> * He buys lumber in bulk to save money.
> ...


Makes sense to me!


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> No, they aren't too hard to build.
> I was going to build mine but here is the reasons I didn't
> * Chuck has jigs made for these so they are all the same deminsions throughout the batch
> * He buys lumber in bulk to save money.
> ...


I'm wrestling with the decision as well for my new Vinotemp. Leaning towards ordering shelves and drawers.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

So, I ordered mine on August 3 and second order a few days later. After a few days with no order rcvd msg for the second order, I emailed chuck. He replied and told me the order was not processed(although PPal was rcvd) resubmitted order and he told me that he would combine the two. A week later I sent him another email because order was not showing up again. I have since sent several messages and he has not responded. Today I received a msg stating that first work order was being processed, still nothing on second one. I'm starting to feel as if I am being ignored even though I have paid him over $200. Both my order were for plain cedar shelves and drawers. I'm not trying to bad mouth a fellow BOTL, but this is his business and I am suppose to be his customer. Even if the work turns out to be fantastic, the customer service leaves a bad taste in my mouth. If someone else was doing what he does, I don't think the customer service would be this bad. Everytime I go to his site, I get more mad that updates are being posted but my emails are being ignored. Just my opinion and I'm sorry if I offend anyone. I know there are alot of happy customers out there, bit I'm sure I'm not alone in this feeling. I will gladly update this post if anything changes. I'm on the verge of submitting a claim to ****** if it doesn't.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Halen said:


> I'm wrestling with the decision as well for my new Vinotemp. Leaning towards ordering shelves and drawers.


I pondered on my decision for a few months... since this spring actually.
But it was just as much, if not cheaper to buy them. I have acess to a full wood working shop and it wouldn't be that hard to do. But the lack of easily available SC would be a hinder on the pocket on a screw-up.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

After reading all posts, all I can say is wow. Chasidor must be really special to people to wait like that (I see some to be frustrated and it's understandable) . I was going to order a cabinet humidor from Europe (subject of another thread) and it would have taken less time than that ...


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

briansh73 said:


> So, I ordered mine on August 3 and second order a few days later. After a few days with no order rcvd msg for the second order, I emailed chuck. He replied and told me the order was not processed(although PPal was rcvd) resubmitted order and he told me that he would combine the two. A week later I sent him another email because order was not showing up again. I have since sent several messages and he has not responded. Today I received a msg stating that first work order was being processed, still nothing on second one. I'm starting to feel as if I am being ignored even though I have paid him over $200. Both my order were for plain cedar shelves and drawers. I'm not trying to bad mouth a fellow BOTL, but this is his business and I am suppose to be his customer. Even if the work turns out to be fantastic, the customer service leaves a bad taste in my mouth. If someone else was doing what he does, I don't think the customer service would be this bad. Everytime I go to his site, I get more mad that updates are being posted but my emails are being ignored. Just my opinion and I'm sorry if I offend anyone. I know there are alot of happy customers out there, bit I'm sure I'm not alone in this feeling. I will gladly update this post if anything changes. I'm on the verge of submitting a claim to ****** if it doesn't.


So does anyone have any advise for me. Should I just wait and see if it works out? Does anyone know of another way to get in touch with Chuck? Email doesn't seem to work.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

briansh73 said:


> So does anyone have any advise for me. Should I just wait and see if it works out? Does anyone know of another way to get in touch with Chuck? Email doesn't seem to work.


I don't know. I'm just going to chalk it up as live and learn. If I didn't see that people on Puff were getting finished product, then I would have pulled the money back. But it gets stale when the "Currently Processing" and "Upcoming" orders list never changes, ...week after week.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I ordered a custom leather holster last summer and had a similar experience. Every time I called, I heard "should be shipping in about 2 weeks". It took something like 2 months total. It finally showed up. This sounds like that. 

I didn't see a phone number on the Web site, you might want to try an email with a subject line that is something like "PLEASE RESPOND! I HAVEN'T HEARD BACK FROM YOU! I THINK THERE'S A PROBLEM WITH MY ORDER!"

My guess is that this is a one person shop, and he's alternating between making drawers and going fishing. You've heard people that are very happy with the product, so overall I'd advise patience.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd love to order Chasidor drawers, but reading through this thread has me nervous. The wait doesn't bother me as much as the lack of communication from the builder.

While I appreciate it's a one man shop, communication and good customer service should never suffer.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

well i got my shelves i last night and i can tell you it was well worth the wait. The shelves were custom made for a vinotemp 21 and they fit perfectly. the shelves are built better than i ever imagined. I will try to get some pics up later today


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> well i got my shelves i last night and i can tell you it was well worth the wait. The shelves were custom made for a vinotemp 21 and they fit perfectly. the shelves are built better than i ever imagined. I will try to get some pics up later today


I know the feeling. I was almost mad that everything looked so good and fit so well when I got mine. I had some a time with the wait and communication I really wanted to be mad. But once they were in it was okay. I guess if my situation had turned out differently I'd be pissed. The reason I was trying to contact him was the company I ordered the wine cooler for canceled my order not long after I order the shelves. So I had stuff coming from Chasidor and no wine cooler. No one else has them at a reasonable price. I spent a week trying to get a hold of him with no answer. Finally the company I ordered the Egdestar form called and said they could get them after all and reactivated my order. Of course when I emailed Chasidor to tell him I was getting the cooler after all and didn't want to try and cancel my order from him anymore...he responded right away....You know, now that I tell that story it does make me a little mad...LOL


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

I know it's going to be a long wait. Just made my order (445) for 4 natural double trays (large vino) and 1 shelf. Mailed the check this past Saturday. I'm hope that they come some time around Thanksgiving but no later than Christmas. 

In the mean time I have the 4 trays from my CAO cabinet humidor resting on the metal wine racks. They work great but hope to gain some extra room with fitting shelfs. I'll then attempt to sell the CAO.


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

Ed at waxingmoon can certainly do this stuff & he has excellent customer service and communication. You can see some samples of his work at Trays - Waxing Moon Wood

I'd suggest dropping him a PM or email.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Did you guys get any reciept of payment email? I paid about a month ago, and send like a dozen emails without a reply by now (some may have went to old address so I do know if he would have got those) and do not have anything except the order confirmation email. LMK...thanks.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

deep said:


> Did you guys get any reciept of payment email? I paid about a month ago, and send like a dozen emails without a reply by now (some may have went to old address so I do know if he would have got those) and do not have anything except the order confirmation email. LMK...thanks.


How did you submit payment?

I got a payment received email 7 WEEKS ago. I paid through PP and mine was an auto-reply.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> How did you submit payment?
> 
> I got a payment received email 7 WEEKS ago. I paid through PP and mine was an auto-reply.


I used PP too. I got the PP reciept but that was it, I just wondered if he send a payment recieved update email, or updated the stauts from Pending...guess not.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

So, I guess this Chasidor guy won't be teaching any business management classes at Harvard anytime soon.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> So, I guess this Chasidor guy won't be teaching any business management classes at Harvard anytime soon.


Ummmm, not even at the local community or internet college. However, we keep ordering from him even with all the negatives about his communication and such. Maybe he's smarter than we think. I wish I knew just how much business he did from making these shelves. My wifes grandfather is a master woodworker. He took a look at the shelves I ordered and said we could set up some jigs and get going in about a week to mass produce these for a couple different models. Of course custom sizes wouldn't be so easy, but damn if you could make a decent living doing nothing but these.

Oh well, I'm sure it's not as easy as it sounds. I still love mine.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> ordered mine the first week in july and just got an email saying it should be shipping soon. *So about 2 1/2 months. All cedar trays*


Thanks, that explains my situation.

Dando


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

briansh73 said:


> So, I ordered mine on August 3 and second order a few days later. After a few days with no order rcvd msg for the second order, I emailed chuck. He replied and told me the order was not processed(although PPal was rcvd) resubmitted order and he told me that he would combine the two. A week later I sent him another email because order was not showing up again. I have since sent several messages and he has not responded. Today I received a msg stating that first work order was being processed, still nothing on second one. I'm starting to feel as if I am being ignored even though I have paid him over $200. Both my order were for plain cedar shelves and drawers. I'm not trying to bad mouth a fellow BOTL, but this is his business and I am suppose to be his customer. Even if the work turns out to be fantastic, the customer service leaves a bad taste in my mouth. If someone else was doing what he does, I don't think the customer service would be this bad. Everytime I go to his site, I get more mad that updates are being posted but my emails are being ignored. Just my opinion and I'm sorry if I offend anyone. I know there are alot of happy customers out there, bit I'm sure I'm not alone in this feeling. I will gladly update this post if anything changes. I'm on the verge of submitting a claim to ****** if it doesn't.


More emails, still no response. I'm starting to get pissed off. This is the worst customer service I have ever experienced.


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

So, I finally had to register just so I could toss out my woes....ordered the 3rd week of May (5 plain cedar and some shelves), paid in May, order updated in May. Sweet, off to a good start! Then the wait.....updated at the end of July to "Processing". Nice!!! Shouldn't be long now.....STILL WAITING!!!!! Almost 4 months. A couple of e-mails exchanged before I ordered, which were answered in a timely manner. And then also in July, but no reply to my e-mails for the last month. I'd have to agree about the customer service complaints. I don't need to see a webcam when the time to set that up could be used for talking to your customers. It's not the wait that's bothering me, it's the lack of consistent communication.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

bodia said:


> So, I finally had to register just so I could toss out my woes....ordered the 3rd week of May (5 plain cedar and some shelves), paid in May, order updated in May. Sweet, off to a good start! Then the wait.....updated at the end of July to "Processing". Nice!!! Shouldn't be long now.....STILL WAITING!!!!! Almost 4 months. A couple of e-mails exchanged before I ordered, which were answered in a timely manner. And then also in July, but no reply to my e-mails for the last month. I'd have to agree about the customer service complaints. I don't need to see a webcam when the time to set that up could be used for talking to your customers. It's not the wait that's bothering me, it's the lack of consistent communication.


Oh yeah, how could I forget the webcam. Now I will be able to see him ignoring my emails and not working on my stuff. I'm not venting over the wait either, but it's funny how fast he responded to my emails when I was considering ordering, but now that I paid NOTHING!!!!


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

So I emailed Ed at waxingmoonwood and he said that he would be more than happy to make the same kind of shelves and drawers. If anyone is interested, I guess you go to their website. He even has a contact number and responds to email fast. If anyone has dimensions on any of the shelves,drawers, that would be great. I'm really not trying to push business away from chasidor, but competition is good for customers.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just be patience. He informs you on the website that it is a long process. These are hand made and I don't think its a full time job. The product is worth the wait. Everyone that bugs him with email gives him less time to work on the shelves.
I placed an order in march and received them in June. I also placed another order in August when the sale was in place and have not received any update yet. I am expecting them end of October. The price he is asking is cheap for what he provides. 
I know that Waxing Moon will provide a top quality product but the pricing will reflect the fact that his is a one off product. I would like to see what you come up with pricing wise from Waxing Moon.

Also copying someone else's product is a little rude. At least develop your own from your own Wine fridge. Chasidor developed this product himself I believe and while not patented asking for someone to copy his products dimension so you can have someone else produce them in slightly unethical.
But that is just my opinion as a fellow consumer.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

Benaj85 said:


> Just be patience. He informs you on the website that it is a long process. These are hand made and I don't think its a full time job. The product is worth the wait. Everyone that bugs him with email gives him less time to work on the shelves.
> I placed an order in march and received them in June. I also placed another order in August when the sale was in place and have not received any update yet. I am expecting them end of October. The price he is asking is cheap for what he provides.
> I know that Waxing Moon will provide a top
> quality product but the pricing will reflect the
> ...


You are right. I should have said wine cooler interior dimensions. I really didn't want anyone to give dimensions of his products. And to further clarify, I am not pissed at the time it is taking. I am mad because he will not respond to my emails.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

So, I said that if anything changed I would respond to my previous post. I want to be a man of my word. I emailed Chuck on Friday and received a response same day. Seems like he hasn't received any of my previous emails. I sent this last email to a different email that I found on ******. He apologized and told me that my orders were on his table waiting to be packed and sent. If anyone else has had problems with him responding, there may be a problem with the email button on website. I apologize for any bad mannered post that I have in this thread. I should have exercised more patience, but I was feeling like someone had taken my money and forgotten all about me. This was not the case. Chasidor seems to be a really nice guy and although it may take a lot longer than quoted, I am confident that his work his worth the wait.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

briansh73 said:


> So, I said that if anything changed I would respond to my previous post. I want to be a man of my word. I emailed Chuck on Friday and received a response same day. Seems like he hasn't received any of my previous emails. I sent this last email to a different email that I found on ******. He apologized and told me that my orders were on his table waiting to be packed and sent. If anyone else has had problems with him responding, there may be a problem with the email button on website. I apologize for any bad mannered post that I have in this thread. I should have exercised more patience, but I was feeling like someone had taken my money and forgotten all about me. This was not the case. Chasidor seems to be a really nice guy and although it may take a lot longer than quoted, I am confident that his work his worth the wait.


That's good to hear! Maybe I'll shoot him an email as well. Squeaky wheel?


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

LosingSleep said:


> That's good to hear! Maybe I'll shoot him an email as well. Squeaky wheel?


I did...and use the addy that is in PP not the one on the site. He replied to me with an update. Said he must be having problems with the other email - was not aware until he got a couple emails this week and is sorry.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

guess what showed up this morning!!

Didn't even get a chance to unpack it since I was on my way out the door to work.


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

bigslowrock said:


> guess what showed up this morning!!
> 
> Didn't even get a chance to unpack it since I was on my way out the door to work.


Would love to see some pics when you get it all unpacked to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> guess what showed up this morning!!
> 
> Didn't even get a chance to unpack it since I was on my way out the door to work.


Oh,.... so 4-5 months, I was thinking weeks.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> guess what showed up this morning!!
> 
> Didn't even get a chance to unpack it since I was on my way out the door to work.


Need...pictures...please!!


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely post pictures! I'm on week 9 of a 6-8 week quote and I need the encouragement haha.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

According to the shipper, mine should be here on Thursday. I can't wait!!!


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

It sucks waiting but when you get them it will be worth the wait. He does really good work. Its a handmade product and he is not doing it full time. We tend to get used to getting everything right away these days and get to expect it but this can't always be the case.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

The first thing i do every morning when i get to work is check the website for any updates!!!!!! I think most of us would feel better if the website was updated more frequently. I placed my order on sept 22.


----------



## ddunbar13 (Sep 22, 2010)

There is no way I will wait two months for these, I will just build them myself. It should not say shipping 5 to 7 business days. It's a great price but it should say how long your going to wait before you pay!

****** dispute here I come.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

I posted the wrong order date it was august 22.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

OscarH said:


> I posted the wrong order date it was august 22.


Im not too far from you @ August 19th.



ddunbar13 said:


> There is no way I will wait two months for these, I will just build them myself. It should not say shipping 5 to 7 business days. It's a great price but it should say how long your going to wait before you pay!
> 
> ****** dispute here I come.


I pondered on my decision for a few months... since this spring actually.
But it was just as much, if not cheaper to buy them. I have acess to a full wood working shop and it wouldn't be that hard to do. But the lack of easily available SC would be a hinder on the pocket on a screw-up or mis-cut.

No, they aren't too hard to build.
I was going to build mine but here is the reasons I didn't
* Chuck has jigs made for these so they are all the same deminsions throughout the batch.
* He buys lumber in bulk to save money. 
* I have no local yard with SC so I would have to order it online and it was not too much cheaper than ordering the completed ones from Chuck; not counting the handles and such.
* I have no problem with trial n error on making them myself....... but the cost of too many errors would cut into my cigar funds.

I even had plans drawn up, that I was going to use to build mine, that I sent to Ed (Waxingmoon) to build mine; before he announced he is doing them now. He must have got off track with the other builds he had going on and the move he made to a new house/shop and never got back with me.... I think Ed may be a little faster, if you catch him before the rush. But Chuck has been doing it for a long while. So its a 50-50 shot on what to do.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

Got mine today. For those of you who are discouraged and maybe even mad at the wait, I understand. I was close to doing the ppal dispute too. But, when they got here my anger went away. These things are beautiful. They fit like a glove. Even the drawer front were tapered on the end to match the taper on my Edgestar. The drawers slide perfectly. Even the drawer handles are nice. Now for the crappy part...i need to order two more drawers. I have 3 doubles, a single and 2 shelves. I need one more double and one more single. Why? Because they look so good, I'm taking all my cigars out of their original boxes and putting them in the drawers. Coming from me that's a big deal, cause I really like some of the boxes. I will post pics as soon as I get them acclimated and filled. Just remember order more than you think you need, you won't be sorry.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Im not too far from you @ August 19th.
> 
> What is your order number? Mine is #427


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

briansh73 said:


> Got mine today. For those of you who are discouraged and maybe even mad at the wait, I understand. I was close to doing the ppal dispute too. But, when they got here my anger went away. These things are beautiful. They fit like a glove. Even the drawer front were tapered on the end to match the taper on my Edgestar. The drawers slide perfectly. Even the drawer handles are nice. Now for the crappy part...i need to order two more drawers. I have 3 doubles, a single and 2 shelves. I need one more double and one more single. Why? Because they look so good, I'm taking all my cigars out of their original boxes and putting them in the drawers. Coming from me that's a big deal, cause I really like some of the boxes. I will post pics as soon as I get them acclimated and filled. Just remember order more than you think you need, you won't be sorry.


We need pictures!

Come on, help a BOTL out. I think I'm having organization withdrawal. So many...baggies...in my...cooler.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

OscarH said:


> thebayratt said:
> 
> 
> > Im not too far from you @ August 19th.
> ...


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

OscarH said:


> I posted the wrong order date it was august 22.





thebayratt said:


> Im not too far from you @ August 19th.


I got in at the beginning of August and now I see how busy he really is, because I'm 50-60 orders before you guys. I finally sent an email looking for an update. ...which was never replied to.

I really don't understand why he doesn't give honest turnaround time.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

I share in your frustration... Why not --at the very least--respond to an e-mail? I had my order confirmation sent to me more than two months ago... requested an update because apparently the check I sent was never cashed (so I wanted to confirm he received). Haven't heard a thing.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

briansh73 , What was your order number?


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

Just got a email update that my work order has been printed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's Sunday and his working, The shop cam is on !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawbones (Jun 4, 2010)

Me too


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

OscarH said:


> Just got a email update that my work order has been printed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's Sunday and his working, The shop cam is on !!!!!!!!!!!


Sweet! Mine is 434, ordered on August 30th. Stained fronts.

Did you order plain cedar drawers or what?


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

I ordered plain cedar.


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I am #410 and I ordered August 13th. It shows my work order was printed!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

OscarH said:


> I posted the wrong order date it was august 22.





OscarH said:


> I ordered plain cedar.


Interesting. I also ordered plain cedar. I also placed and paid for the order two weeks earlier than you did.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

391



OscarH said:


> briansh73 , What was your order number?


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

Everyone that is having trouble reaching Charles...i probably shouldn't do it, but I don't think any of his published emails get answered. I sent my message to another email and got a response within hours. It is .


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

briansh73 said:


> Everyone that is having trouble reaching Charles...i probably shouldn't do it, but I don't think any of his published emails get answered. I sent my message to another email and got a response within hours. It is .


I really don't think it is ok to post someone's personal e-mail address if they have not published it...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I really don't think it is ok to post someone's personal e-mail address if they have not published it...


I agree. I'd hate for a [email protected] to get ahold of his email and clog his box with junk and slow down the response to our emails.

How about the email gets removed from the post and PM briansh73 if you need/want it. Just my 2cents


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah....should have thought about that. If anyone needs his other email, just pm me. But I think it is important that we remember that he told me that his other email was not working and said that he didnt want people to think that he was ignoring them. Besides, this is a business. I think this is crazy!!!!



thebayratt said:


> I agree. I'd hate for a [email protected] to get ahold of his email and clog his box with junk and slow down the response to our emails.
> 
> How about the email gets removed from the post and PM briansh73 if you need/want it. Just my 2cents


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

Custom size plain Cedar for a Haier 18 cooler....order date: 5-28...order #338....work order changed to processing 7-28.....still nothing......:hurt:


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

briansh73, I'm still a newbie and can't PM. Don't want to spam 10 forums so I can send you a PM. Would you be willing to PM me so I can try to contact Chuck since I haven't gotten a response to anything I sent him since August?...Thanks


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry, but it doesn't even give me the option to pm you. I guess you have to reach the PM post threshold before it will even list that option on your profile.



bodia said:


> briansh73, I'm still a newbie and can't PM. Don't want to spam 10 forums so I can send you a PM. Would you be willing to PM me so I can try to contact Chuck since I haven't gotten a response to anything I sent him since August?...Thanks


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for checking. I'll get my 10 in today and PM you.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

briansh73 said:


> Got mine today.


We are still waiting for some Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

OscarH said:


> We are still waiting for some Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1

Cmon' ya slackers!!!! :spank:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone thought to maybe contact him and let him know that a little communication would go a long way in assuaging his customer's concerns? Perhaps he could start a thread here and give updates on his orders every couple of days? I know he's busy, but ya know what?...so are a lot of people. When you hand over a substantial amount of money, then don't hear anything for weeks and months, it's a little disconcerting. Communication. It's important. 

At this point, based on the feedback that I've seen in this thread and others, I wouldn't order from this guy. I'd much rather give my money to Bill or Ed and know that if I have a question, they'll answer me within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

Got my e-mail and it said that 
Construction is complete and your Order is being packed. I think I should be receiving them late next week!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

OscarH said:


> Got my e-mail and it said that
> Construction is complete and your Order is being packed. I think I should be receiving them late next week!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's great new, be sure to post some pics when you can!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Received my order yesterday. Ordered August 12th.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Cletus said:


> Received my order yesterday. Ordered August 12th.


That's good news! My order went in on the 6th, wonder if it made the cut.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

I got today the e-mail with FedEx tracking number!!!!!!!!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

OscarH said:


> I posted the wrong order date it was august 22.





thebayratt said:


> Im not too far from you @ August 19th.
> What is your order number? Mine is #427


420 with stained fronts



OscarH said:


> I ordered plain cedar.


Looks like I should have ordered plain cedar!!!!
Bought mine 3-4 days earlier......... and haven't gotten a email saying that work has started, or shipped, or a screw you................
_This is almost aggrevating now._

*UPDATE ON SITE*
"Latest Updates (10/19/10) -

Upgrade to Shop Cam, a Day Off and Changes to Product lineup "

Maybe he is starting to work on stained fronts now....._ I sure hope so!!!_


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

I got an email this morning, my order is now processing. I can't wait. Ordered on Sept 15th, #445, 4 double & 1 single plain cedar trays w/ 1 shelf. Hope that it's only another 2 weeks. I might be moving and don't want to have the hassle of contacting him with a new address.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

kp_church said:


> I got an email this morning, my order is now processing. I can't wait. Ordered on Sept 15th, #445, 4 double & 1 single plain cedar trays w/ 1 shelf. Hope that it's only another 2 weeks. I might be moving and don't want to have the hassle of contacting him with a new address.


*arrrg!!!!!*

25 orders and a month after me and I still got nothing!!!
I know he does like orders together. But looks like he is on a plain cedar run(s) now......

Its not ya'lls fault, but damn, the order number _should_ give you a little reference as to when your stuff would be built.
Looks like i got a the wrong end of the sticks by builders. :kicknuts::kicknuts:


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> *arrrg!!!!!*
> 
> 25 orders and a month after me and I still got nothing!!!
> I know he does like orders together. But looks like he is on a plain cedar run(s) now......
> ...


Yeah, that's bullshit. You've ordered and paid your money and you're standing in line. It's not cool to jump people ahead of you.

You might want to send him an email and let him know that you're not pleased that orders that were placed a month AFTER yours are now being processed while you're still waiting. Maybe set a deadline, and let him know that if it's not met, you want your money back.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

To (thebayratt) Have you tried his other e-mail that was posted on here like two weeks ago? I tried it and he replied instantly.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

OscarH said:


> To (thebayratt) Have you tried his other e-mail that was posted on here like two weeks ago? I tried it and he replied instantly.


No, I haven't...... 
Maybe I will have to. But I need to cool off for a few days before I say something dumb in the email. I can have a short fuze... especially when it deals with my money and time.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

kp_church said:


> I got an email this morning, my order is now processing. I can't wait. Ordered on Sept 15th, #445, 4 double & 1 single plain cedar trays w/ 1 shelf. Hope that it's only another 2 weeks. I might be moving and don't want to have the hassle of contacting him with a new address.





thebayratt said:


> *arrrg!!!!!*
> 
> 25 orders and a month after me and I still got nothing!!!
> I know he does like orders together. But looks like he is on a plain cedar run(s) now......
> ...


About 75 orders and more than a month after my plain cedar order.

BTW I've sent a couple emails with NO reply. They were sent a few weeks apart because I don't want to be a pest.

So, I can't tell you where my order is, but I can tell you when the shop cam will be down...


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

All I have to say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The wait was worth it. I do think I went overboard and ordered too many drawers and shelves. The Vino just doesn't look right when its all drawers, plus I'm thinking that I will run into circulation issues. I'm going to experiment for a couple of days and than decide what to do with the extra stuff.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

OscarH said:


> All I have to say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The wait was worth it. I do think I went overboard and ordered too many drawers and shelves. The Vino just doesn't look right when its all drawers, plus I'm thinking that I will run into circulation issues. I'm going to experiment for a couple of days and than decide what to do with the extra stuff.


They look good. Why are some of them missing the handle hardware?


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

marked said:


> They look good. Why are some of them missing the handle hardware?


I did not put those together since, I don't think I will be using them.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

marked said:


> They look good. Why are some of them missing the handle hardware?


 Wondering the same thing... They do look marvelous though. Very nice!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

OscarH said:


> I did not put those together since, I don't think I will be using them.


No doubt you'll be able to sell them quickly if you decide not to keep them.

Or, you could just buy another vino and split the drawers between the two of them.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

marked said:


> No doubt you'll be able to sell them quickly if you decide not to keep them.
> 
> Or, you could just buy another vino and split the drawers between the two of them.


I was thinking the same thing, But no luck on finding one on craigslist.


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry for the stupid question here - do you just order the drawers & the hardware for the drawers or do you order everything for this?


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

tbarber12 said:


> sorry for the stupid question here - do you just order the drawers & the hardware for the drawers or do you order everything for this?


everything is included in the purchase price. comes with the hardware 1 divider and either a glass top or slotted bottom


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

mike91LX said:


> everything is included in the purchase price. comes with the hardware 1 divider and either a glass top or slotted bottom


Nice, does he use a standard outside case?


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

Got an email today that my order (#445) is completed. It just needs to be packed and shipped. I'm hoping in the next 2 weeks. Email said several days.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

kp_church said:


> Got an email today that my order (#445) is completed. It just needs to be packed and shipped. I'm hoping in the next 2 weeks. Email said several days.


Nice! Can you shoot me that email address? Going to try one more time to get an answer.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*I need to stop reading this thread!!!!!*

It only gets my blood pressure up and _my patience lower_.


----------



## sawbones (Jun 4, 2010)

Got the shipping email today. I ordered 8/24


----------



## TMS36 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ordered 8/5 got the "to be shipped" email this week. Order was for standard drawers and shelves only


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Nice! Can you shoot me that email address? Going to try one more time to get an answer.


Here you go. This the email address that he sent it from.
chasden (at) chasidorhumidors (dot) com


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give that one a shot.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm have added another single drawer and two fans connected to a 4 fan controller. I have been using two 120MM fans and it has very good circulation with the fans on the lowest settings.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Still waiting on some form of email...no update yet.

#434, stained fronts


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

I will send you a PM with info.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> Still waiting on some form of email...no update yet.
> 
> #434, stained fronts


Knowing my luck, here recently, you will get yours before I do. I got the same (stained fronts) on order 420.....


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

He just posted an update on his website today. Said that the sale he ran a few months ago overwhelmed him, and that the stained units were the bottleneck. Stained units are now discontinued, at least for the time being.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but it sounds like he is starting to catch up on pending orders.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Updated 11/08/10
Orders through 11/8

Only the Natural Cedar
Orders are Displayed

Currently Processing

Orders - 443,458,459,461

Upcoming (In order)

Orders - 464,465,467,468
469,470,471


My order number is 100 orders earlier than "currently processing". No updates, no replies to email and there are many people here that have received plain cedar orders, with much more recent order dates.

What would you do?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know if this will help, but here's a little perspective on ordering "custom" work from a one-man shop:

I do and have done a lot of business with custom shops in the gun business. These are, almost exclusively, one-man-shops/cottage industries. If you're good, people hear about you quick and orders pile up FAST! It might only take you a few hours of actual labor in order to turn out a custom pistol, or holster rig, but times that by 200 orders and you have a serious backlog.

The one-man-shop is not only the labor department, but he's shipping, receiving, billing, ordering, secretarial, accounting, on and on and on. Every time the phone rings, email hits the inbox, he has to go the UPS store to ship something, takes time away from labor.

In terms of communication, answering the phone, or email, to address the inevitable, "where's my stuff" questions, takes time away from every other order he has on his bench.

It's a tough balancing act.

A custom pistol from a nationally known smith will take between 1-2yrs average.

A custom holster from a reputable leather worker, will take 6mos-1yr average.

There is no less work involved in producing custom humidor shelves and drawers than crafting a belt, holster and magazine carrier. That Chuck is generally able to deliver these things in around 3-4mos is nothing short of miraculous and a testament to his organizational and time management skills.

Anyways, be patient. You'll get your stuff. Everyone does... eventually.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

> T*The goal is to have all existing stained orders complete in the next 7-14 days.* The sale I ran before the last order of cedar generated a lot more orders than I anticipated and frankly flat out overwhelmed me. The workload is getting caught up and the stained units have been the bottleneck. I am sorry I have not been able to keep up with this product line and that is one of the reasons* I have decided to discontinue selling them. *Likewise the exotic units have also suffered some attention because of the added workload and I will be working very hard to get all these orders wrapped up.


Looks like we/I may have my "last production run stained trays in a few weeks!!

But the only kicker is....... if I(we) need anymore to match the ones i've already ordered...... I'm screwed. 
Unless I can somhow take a tray and try and reproduce it.....

Looks like the cam is up and Chuck is working on something..... _I hope its one of our orders._


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

I've honestly got nothing bad to say about Chuck. Sure his stuff takes a while but if it wasn't worth the wait, people would stop ordering from him. Yeah, he doesn't always respond to emails, but as was already stated, more time spent answering emails=less time actually building.

Chuck just gave me a (unsolicited) refund for my cedar shelve order. I originally just ordered 2 shelves because I was going to use mine for just boxes...a few days later I changed my mind and ordered 4 stained front trays.

The shelves usually only take a few days and I hadn't seen them yet, but I just figured he was gonna wait until the trays were done and ship them all together...well Friday I got an email from Chuck stating that my order for the shelves had somehow slipped through the cracks and he appologized and said he had refunded my money and the shelves had shipped out that day. Today I received the shelves in the mail.

I'm still waiting on the 4 trays, but I have no worries...Chuck is a standup guy who has quite honestly just been overwhelmed by our support in the form of lots of orders. Trust that they will get done and they will be a quality product. He is not ripping anyone off.


----------



## CAO (Oct 5, 2010)

Four Score and Seven Years ago...thats when I would have ordered mine...if I did decide that I would want my trays months from now...


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Anyways, be patient. You'll get your stuff. Everyone does... eventually.


Good words of wisdom!!

Thats pretty much how I have decided to be with this.

Goes the same for everyday life:
If its something you want and you know its going to be good quality, go ahead and be prepared to wait; and be patient.

Its like going to McDonalds and getting your hotcakes in 2 minutes;_ they are ok._... but the pancakes at IHOP would have deffinately been worth the 10minute wait.

Looks like I am going to be getting Vino Trays and Shelves for Christmas!!!!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

slave2theaxe said:


> I've honestly got nothing bad to say about Chuck. Sure his stuff takes a while but if it wasn't worth the wait, people would stop ordering from him. Yeah, he doesn't always respond to emails, but as was already stated, more time spent answering emails=less time actually building.
> 
> Chuck just gave me a (unsolicited) refund for my cedar shelve order. I originally just ordered 2 shelves because I was going to use mine for just boxes...a few days later I changed my mind and ordered 4 stained front trays.
> 
> ...


I never received my shelves either. I'm worried my order has slipped through the cracks, seeing that much later orders have been processed and delivered. But how am I to know?


----------



## kp_church (Mar 28, 2010)

I received the shipping email this morning w/ tracking # for my order (#445) that is to arrive 11/16. I can't wait.

Does anyone have experience with seasoning these? I'm looking for the amount of time it took to get them up and running at a stable rh in the vino? Thinking that I will wipe them down lightly with distilled water a place in my standup CAO humidor for a few days before I swap them out into the vino. Any recommendations would be helpful.

TIA


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

I waited 4 1/2 months for mine. While the lack of communication was hard to deal with, the wait was worth it. I have room in mine for one more drawer, and I would definitely order another from Chuck. I'd even recommend to a buddy, as long as he was the patient type. To be honest, I was on the verge of freaking out until he got the webcam up and running. Once I saw what goes into making a single tray the light bulb went off and I cooled down.

As for the seasoning; I gave them a liberal dousing of DW, and let them sit in my cooler for a full week before I added my sticks. I have HF tubes for each drawer, and put them in right away as well. Things have been stable for the last 2 wks.


----------



## OscarH (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I have decided that 3 Doubles and 3 Singles drawers are enough for me and the Vino. So I will sell what I have left over. I have one single, one double and one shelf for $70.00 Plus shipping if anyone else is interested, Let me know, I also have a Diamond Crown Oxford 160ct that I will no longer be needing.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

OscarH said:


> Well I have decided that 3 Doubles and 3 Singles drawers are enough for me and the Vino. So I will sell what I have left over. I have one single, one double and one shelf for $70.00 Plus shipping if anyone else is interested, Let me know, I also have a Diamond Crown Oxford 160ct that I will no longer be needing.


I may take you up on that.

I got to see how much space I have or don't have whenever mine decide to show up........ Looks like I bought myself a Christmas present...... _and didn't even know it!_


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

It's Been

3 Months
3 Days
4 Me

If I remember correctly my O# was in the low 400's (417?). I lost the e-mail.

Patiently Waiting
Dando


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Dando said:


> It's Been
> 
> 3 Months
> 3 Days
> ...


3 Months
1 Week
5 Days

For 2 drawers and 2 shelves. Order number high 300's.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> 3 Months
> 1 Week
> 5 Days
> 
> For 2 drawers and 2 shelves. Order number high 300's.


Ahh.. I see. You and I have been waiting about the same time yet your number is in the high 300's and mine is in the low 400's hmmm...

Looks like I wont get my stuff before the world ends in 2112 then. Strike that, the check will expire soon anyway.:lol: Chasidor:spank:

Dando


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*LOOK AT THE SHOP CAM!!!!*

If you ordered stained fronts, he is working on them today!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Has anyone gotten a email about any updates on stained front orders????



> Update Nov 8, 2010
> Stained/Exotic Status
> 
> The goal is to have all existing stained orders complete in the next 7-14 days.


14+8=22. Today is the 23rd.....



> Nov 19, 2010
> Stained Units finishing up
> 
> Since next week is a short holiday week I will be spending most of my time finishing up the existing orders for the stained units. Based on the numbers I believe I should be able to get them all assembled and finished within 7-10 days.


_So, I'm guessing New Years now???_


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Has anyone gotten a email about any updates on stained front orders????
> 
> 14+8=22. Today is the 23rd.....
> 
> _So, I'm guessing New Years now???_


No emails yet...still waiting.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

I understand he got swamped, but he really should have held off orders if it was going to be anything longer than three months for stained units.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I understand he got swamped, but he really should have held off orders if it was going to be anything longer than three months for stained units.


+1

I went for stained because I heard that the exotic fronts took even longer.

Knowing that I would've waited this long anyways, I would have went with exotic.


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> No emails yet...still waiting.


Still waiting for custom stained fronts... July 28th order date, #386, no emails.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I understand he got swamped, but he really should have held off orders if it was going to be anything longer than three months for stained units.


I agree. I think a guaranteed 90 day order list would be a good idea. He could always keep a waiting list of people who want to order. Then when he feels he could fulfill a 90 day turnaround, go ahead and take the order and the money. That way people would know they would be receiving their product within 90 days, and it would alleviate some of the hard feelings.

Does he even read this board, and does he understand that people are getting frustrated?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Futility said:


> Still waiting for custom stained fronts... July 28th order date, #386, no emails.


WOW........._ I don't feal so frustrated now._


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I placed an order for 3 double trays (natural cedar) and two shelves on Nov. 6, and just got the email today that my order is being processed and should be ready for packing in 3-5 days. My order number is 471.

I feel really bad for the guys who've been waiting for 2-3+ months, but it seems like Chasidor has got the natural cedar orders down to about a month lead time (assuming mine ships in a week).


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Any emails about stained orders yet? His last update said they should be done in 7-10 days on the 19th. Today has been 10 days and I haven't seen an order printed email yet.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> Any emails about stained orders yet? His last update said they should be done in 7-10 days on the 19th. Today has been 10 days and I haven't seen an order printed email yet.


Nothing here. :hmm:



Mutombo said:


> I placed an order for 3 double trays (natural cedar) and two shelves on Nov. 6, and just got the email today that my order is being processed and should be ready for packing in 3-5 days. My order number is 471.
> 
> *I though he was putting his time into the stained fronts to get the backorders out of the way. Then discontinue them.....*
> *What a crock of crap.......... and I am trying to be PG rated right now.... this is getting F'n frustrating! How hard can it be to stain Poplar boards?!?? I've done it several times!! If he can't do it, then get someone else to.*
> ...


*Thanks.... atleast someone is getting thier drawers.....*


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Chasidor... we've waited too long!*

*Everyone who is waiting on stained fronts post thier order number & date, pc count.* 
_Please_​
If I don't hear anything by friday, I'd like to send him a collective email with all of our order numbers/info and ask him for a better date as to when they will be done.

*To me this has gone just a little too far*... he is twice past his two recent estimated ship dates......

He has said he was going to put the stained fronts on priority to get done on two different occasions....... and nothing has happened except another natural cedar customer gets his processing email.

I saw last week on the cam he was working on a stained front drawer..... so maybe _someone _will get thiers before Christmas.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

I emailed him about my stained front order the other day to no reply. Before I at least got some sort of reply from Chuck, but now I have nothing, not even confirmation that he's read my emails (it's about my shipping address for them). Here's my info:

Order #370
Payment Received - July 9th


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

July 9th! July 18th!

Wow...not sure why you guys wait so long for some stained drawers...

How long did it take the big man to build the arc? Prob a lil less time than this


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's the concerning part. I'm order 365 and that was June 28th. What that says is he's receiving about an order a day (given that one short period of time), if that's the case... He should have a much better grasp of how long he needs to give.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I emailed him a few weeks ago asking about my order, with no reply. (Sent to his email that everyone has confirmed he replies too, not the one on his site)

Order-#434
Payment Received - August 30th


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

Still hard to believe that someone else hasn't started to make something like this. If they could provide better lead times they would make a killing. I guess that hard part is that there probably isn't enough money in making these things to hire extra people to build them which would help speed everything up. 

I am guessing this type of thing starts out as a hobby and then just grows and grows.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

tbarber12 said:


> *Still hard to believe that someone else hasn't started to make something like this*. If they could provide better lead times they would make a killing. I guess that hard part is that there probably isn't enough money in making these things to hire extra people to build them which would help speed everything up.
> 
> I am guessing this type of thing starts out as a hobby and then just grows and grows.


Ed (waxingmoon) does, now.... he didn't when we bought ours. 
I had asked Ed to give me a cost on some drawings/plans I sent him (before I bought Chasidors), but got no answer after I sent my drawings/deminsions in. Ed moved and may have forgotten about it. But does great humidor work, so i bet his drawers are top notch also.


----------



## tbarber12 (Mar 25, 2006)

thebayratt said:


> Ed (waxingmoon) does, now.... he didn't when we bought ours.
> I had asked Ed to give me a cost on some drawings/plans I sent him (before I bought Chasidors), but got no answer after I sent my drawings/deminsions in. Ed moved and may have forgotten about it. But does great humidor work, so i bet his drawers are top notch also.


Hopefully that provides people an option, I heard that Waxingmoon does amazing work so I am sure the drawers will be the same quality of his other work.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Ed (waxingmoon) does, now.... he didn't when we bought ours.
> I had asked Ed to give me a cost on some drawings/plans I sent him (before I bought Chasidors), but got no answer after I sent my drawings/deminsions in. Ed moved and may have forgotten about it. But does great humidor work, so i bet his drawers are top notch also.


Ed mentioned wanting to start doing drawers a few months ago, but I still haven't seen anything from him. I decided to just place my chasidor order and get on the list in case it took Ed a while to get going on his own winedor stuff.

It will be nice to have another option once Ed starts making shelves and drawers though, maybe that's what chasidor needs to motivate him to better communicate with his clients.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Chasidor... we've waited too long!*



thebayratt said:


> *Everyone who is waiting on stained fronts post thier order number & date, pc count.*
> _Please_​
> If I don't hear anything by friday, I'd like to send him a collective email with all of our order numbers/info and ask him for a better date as to when they will be done.
> 
> ...


No updates and no reply to 2 emails. I'm sure there wont be a reply to this email either and I'll be taking action next week to recover the funds.

Order Number: 396
Date Ordered: Friday 06 August, 2010
2 ea.	Spanish Cedar Shelf 
Slotted - Edgestar 28
2 ea.	Natural Spanish Cedar 
Double Tray - Edgestar 28


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> Ed mentioned wanting to start doing drawers a few months ago, but I still haven't seen anything from him. I decided to just place my chasidor order and get on the list in case it took Ed a while to get going on his own winedor stuff.
> 
> It will be nice to have another option once Ed starts making shelves and drawers though, maybe that's what chasidor needs to motivate him to better communicate with his clients.


Hello All....

I can't speak to communication, etc... but, I do know that working through things in the woodshop takes time and focus and rushing things to meet a deadline tend to yield an inferior product. So, to that end, perhaps Chasidor is doing the best he can and is suffering from being a bit overwhelmed.... which can happen easily.

I am currently booked solid with humidors - which is, at this time, my primary focus.... I had tried to bring a family member in to the shop to work with me, but.... it didn't work out.

With that being said - I am, and have been, trying to find the right person to work with me in my shop so that we can go full swing with providing BOTL's everywhere with what they want and need.

I fully intend on providing this service and product in the very near future - but, I want to be sure that I am ready to fulfill committments before I jump out there. I did that once and put my trust in somebody other than myself and, as stated, didn't work out.

So.... I would say that by the end of the year I will have a program put together that will provide a quality - custom product to those who want - and customer service and communication will be key.

If you have a request in to me and feel that I have been putting it off - I apologize. But, I am aware of the need and do plan on getting the service available... but, until I'm ready - I don't want to get myself in the position that the fellow in the thread subject line is in....

I respect all woodworkers and know what they go through. We come from the stock of wanting to do good and please all that we come in contact with through our craft.... I hope that Chasidor can continue to provide a quality product - which from what I've read and seen, he does.

It is not my goal to take anything away from Chasidor - more to the point of giving him some relief. There's plenty of us BOTL's out there and plenty of work to go around....

I'll get there - soon.

Thank you all for all of your support....


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW, I've been away for the better part or three two months and I still see the same people posting about not getting their stuff as where posting before. I though waiting as long as I did was bad. This is crazy...


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

When I was initially looking for drawers, Chas only made them for two models and didn't respond to any emails about custom making them for mine. When I finally got around to ordering, I sent an email off to Ed. I'm very pleased with what I received, and highly recommend him (if he's making drawers currently).

Mine:










Plain fronts:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

New update from Chasidor on the stained/exotic orders:


Chasidor said:


> Dec 8, 2010
> Stained/Exotic Update
> 
> Over the last 2 days I have devoted my time in the spray booth and concentrated on finishing up the stained and exotic units. About 1/2 of the stained units will be ready to line with cedar this weekend and ready to ship early next week. The other 1/2 should be about 4-5 days behind them. Most of the exotic unit faces have received all but their final coat after being assembled. I will begin assembling those trays this week. Once they are assembled the last coat on the face gets sprayed and they need to rest a few days before shipping.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Waxing Moon Wood for the win!

Arodgers: the drawers looks great !!!


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

LOL this is just rich. The only 13 days when I will be out of the country since I ordered my shelves & trays will ship in on. Great. Hopefully I can get ahold of him to hold them until the beginning of the year.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Mutombo said:


> New update from Chasidor on the stained/exotic orders:





> Originally Posted by *Chasidor*
> _Dec 8, 2010
> Stained/Exotic Update
> 
> Over the last 2 days I have devoted my time in the spray booth and concentrated on finishing up the stained and exotic units. About 1/2 of the stained units will be ready to line with cedar this weekend and ready to ship early next week. The other 1/2 should be about 4-5 days behind them. Most of the exotic unit faces have received all but their final coat after being assembled. I will begin assembling those trays this week. Once they are assembled the last coat on the face gets sprayed and they need to rest a few days before shipping._


Only a month after he said they woud be 7-10 days......
So i'm thinking New Years!

I say we have a contest to guess the date as to when our drawers will be in.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, I've sent an email requesting a refund and I've also submitted a PP dispute. I'll keep you guys updated, but we all know how he handles business.

Anybody that submits and order to this guy after reading this thread is out of their mind.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

There should be no reason as to why you don't have yours by now Dave!
You have all natural cedar items.....and his order status says he is in the high 400s, your was high 300s.....

Isn't there a statue of limitation of 90days on PP???
Hope things work out for you Dave. Keep us informed...

*
Im.................... still ...................... waiting.......*


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

This is the thread...the thread that never ends....Can't believe you guys are still waiting. I have to admit, I love my shelves/drawers. But I was pissed and I only waited about twice what he originally said.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Well........ today was not a very productive day it seems for ole Chuck!



> I know there are folks out there getting hammered worse than us but I hate lake Erie! I have lived here all my life and I still hate the phrase "Lake effect snow"! Hopefully everyone is safe if you are dealing with the cold and snow. *Yesterday was an off and on work day because of the weather, a brief power outage and digging cars out of the snow.* The shop cam stream would not stay connected so I am not sure it's on my end or the providers but I assume its theirs since their data center is in the east too. I will try it again this morning and if it keeps dropping the connection I will just skip it today (Tue.)
> 
> A full update on everything else Wed.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Well, I've sent an email requesting a refund and I've also submitted a PP dispute. I'll keep you guys updated, but we all know how he handles business.
> 
> Anybody that submits and order to this guy after reading this thread is out of their mind.


I agree. As a business man, woodworker, smoker, or a puff member, this shouldn't be.

Hopefully people will come to their senses and go with WaxingMoon.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I say we have a contest to guess the date as to when our drawers will be in.


Excellent idea. I say you do this. Start a contest, have people guess when you'll finally get them. Let me know if you decide to do this. I'll throw in a five pack as a prize for the winner!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> There should be no reason as to why you don't have yours by now Dave!
> You have all natural cedar items.....and his order status says he is in the high 400s, your was high 300s.....
> 
> Isn't there a statue of limitation of 90days on PP???
> ...


Here's the deal. About a week ago I sent a request for a refund, with no reply. On Monday I sent the same request to his sbcglobal address which didn't make me feel any more cozy, so I chased it with a PP dispute.

I'm not sure which caught his eye, but I got an offer for an immediate PP refund or I could have my order shipped on Thursday(!). The reason for the delay was that my order was misplaced, of course if he read my previous email inquiries it would have been caught months ago.

Being a glutton for punishment, I agreed to having it shipped on Thursday and if it wasn't going to fly, I'd take the refund.

Yesterday (Thursday), I received a tracking number and this morning the tracking number shows a shipment en route.

All this grief and frustration because my emails were disregarded. :frusty:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW...I'm so glad I held out on him.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I just read threw the thread and this is totally unacceptable**--I do mean Totally!* If it were me nothing is worth waiting this long a period and for someone to have your $$ and not reply to your emails is and would be probably the* "Biggest RED FLAG" *out there..my 2c.

*Cooler, Beads and some cedar from boxes of cegars $100.00.Total time for delivery and setup=1 week....*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

This guy must be someone importants friend, otherwise why would you not all just say give me my money back and go to hell.

Damn you guy's are patient. no one should be in business who treats his customers this way, sorry but that's how I feel!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> *I just read threw the thread and this is totally unacceptable**--I do mean Totally!* If it were me nothing is worth waiting this long a period and for someone to have your $$ and not reply to your emails is and would be probably the* "Biggest RED FLAG" *out there..my 2c.
> 
> *Cooler, Beads and some cedar from boxes of cegars $100.00.Total time for delivery and setup=1 week....*


$100.00? That must be a big cooler - good for you!!!!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Here's the deal. About a week ago I sent a request for a refund, with no reply. On Monday I sent the same request to his sbcglobal address which didn't make me feel any more cozy, so I chased it with a PP dispute.
> 
> I'm not sure which caught his eye, but I got an offer for an immediate PP refund or I could have my order shipped on Thursday(!). The reason for the delay was that my order was misplaced, of course if he read my previous email inquiries it would have been caught months ago.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got your issue resolved, but it's a bit funny how many time orders have been misplaced, etc.



tobacmon said:


> *Cooler, Beads and some cedar from boxes of cegars $100.00.Total time for delivery and setup=1 week....*


For those of us that live in climates where it gets hot and the A/C/ isn't around 70, not a good solution, unfortunately.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> I'm glad you got your issue resolved, but it's a bit funny how many time orders have been misplaced, etc.


Yeah, that order wasn't "misplaced" some poor sap will be waiting even longer because his order was shipped to you to keep Chas from having a ****** dispute go through...LOL Whatever works I guess..

Okay experiment time. Everyone waiting on a order file a ****** dispute today.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

johnmoss said:


> Yeah, that order wasn't "misplaced" some poor sap will be waiting even longer because his order was shipped to you to keep Chas from having a ****** dispute go through...LOL Whatever works I guess..
> *
> Okay experiment time. Everyone waiting on a order file a ****** dispute today.*


*
*

Bingo


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> [/b]
> 
> Bingo


No. That will only cause more delays as he to deal with all of those cases.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> No. That will only cause more delays as he to deal with all of those cases.


Yes because he deserve to be put on the spot and if he goes under it's his fault, sorry bro


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yes because he deserve to be put on the spot and if he goes under it's his fault, sorry bro


I don't think he'll go under, but given how long it takes to respond to e-mails, if everyone files complaints there are two outcomes:
A. He handles them as mentioned above. This means the waiting list is out the door and means tons of extra communication for him, which apparently is tedious. In the end, I don't think anybody gets their shelves that much faster and people like me, who have been waiting a lot longer are going to get f'd.
B. PayPoo cracks down, he closes up shop - not good for a lot of us that have been waiting for months.

I think if you are going to complain via that method, you have to be ready to take your money back and deal with not getting shelves, at this point, despite my aggravation, I didn't wait six months for PayPoo to hold $200 in the bank w/ zero interest.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I understand and will shut up as I don't have any orders but man you guy's are patient. BTW you still owe me scantily clad Hot Female Trooper in her ums


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yes because he deserve to be put on the spot and if he goes under it's his fault, sorry bro


X2 !!!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

johnmoss said:


> Excellent idea. I say you do this. Start a contest, have people guess when you'll finally get them. Let me know if you decide to do this. I'll throw in a five pack as a prize for the winner!


Doing this right now John!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/280962-open-chasidor-contest.html


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

johnmoss said:


> Yeah, that order wasn't "misplaced" some poor sap will be waiting even longer because his order was shipped to you to keep Chas from having a ****** dispute go through...LOL Whatever works I guess..


Honestly, probably not...
If he had ordered the stained/exotic units, I would tend to agree, but his order was for natural cedar units, which Chas has been churning out pretty consitantly...it's the guys that ordered stained/exotic units that have been playing the big waiting game.

I would say Chas probably just dropped the ball on his order...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

slave2theaxe said:


> I would say Chas probably just dropped the ball on his order...


I know I have no orders but this is so in my face I can't ignore it, with the exception of a few friends who stick up for him against all odds, I have yet to see an order he didn't drop the ball on.

I relate this to my everyday life and how I would have been fired a long time ago if I performed like this.

No offense to anyone just my thoughts out-loud


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I know I have no orders but this is so in my face I can't ignore it, with the exception of a few friends who stick up for him against all odds, I have yet to see an order he didn't drop the ball on.
> 
> I relate this to my everyday life and how I would have been fired a long time ago if I performed like this.
> 
> No offense to anyone just my thoughts out-loud


Here's the thing (and I don't even know the guy by the way)...

It's his business and he can run it in any manner he wants...just as you are free to order products from anyone you want. The issues of time and communication have been around since he started doing these, yet people continue to order from him...why??? Because he provides an awesome product. The people that ordered from him went into it KNOWING (at least they should have) that their orders were going to take a long time (longer than stated), so why is it that they are complaining? Did they think that Chas was going to give thier order special attention???

If you didn't know that these issues were going to arrise when you placed your order, then that means you didn't do your homework into the person you were giving your money to...shame on you.

I for one, did my homework and KNEW I was going to wait awhile on my order...but at the same time, I KNEW that when I got that order, I would be extremely happy with the finished product.

Would I LOVE to have gotten my order in the stated 6-8 weeks??? Of course...but am I complaining that I don't have them yet? No...because I knew going into it that 6-8 weeks was not realistic.

I'm not trying to be a dick, but as I said...these issues with Chas that everyone is all up in arms about have existed for a long time...it should be nothing new.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Like I said he has his supporters!


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Like I said he has his supporters!


Meh...I'm in no way supporting anything, other than his finished product.

Should he stick to his stated timelines or adjust said timelines to more accurately reflect how long it's going to take...ABSOLUTELY!!!

Should he communicate with his customers better...MOST DEFINITELY!!!

I'm just saying if you go into something knowing it's gonna take a while, don't complain when it takes a while....:dunno:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

slave2theaxe said:


> Meh...I'm in no way supporting anything, other than his finished product.
> 
> Should he stick to his stated timelines or adjust said timelines to more accurately reflect how long it's going to take...ABSOLUTELY!!!
> 
> ...


Not arguing bro I don't think we disagree on much, I do however know many who would have not ordered if the delivery time was several times the estimate is all. There is no defense to his actions. Takes awhile is the key, the taking awhile is not even close to realistic at all. How many knew it would take 2,3 4 or more times what was estimated, none that I know of, so they have every right to complain. Chasidor :lie:

Take care and have a good Holiday!

Dave


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I figured it would take about 3 months apposed to the 6-8 weeks. I am now on month 4. From his previous updates, I should have had mine a month ago.

He updated again recently and said



> ....I hope to have that done *this weekend *so once I start lining them *next week* there is no delay in packing them (the cedar for the insides is already ripped down to 1/4 inch). Due to some family travel plans I will be unable to work Thursday, Friday and of course Sat. Sunday *(the 26th)* will end up being a big packing day I am sure so look for the bulk of the orders to get packed that day. There will be some stragglers into the next week but that should be the latest.


So it looks like, if you are lucky, it doesn't blizzard, power stays on, and the family doesn't want him to stay over any extra time....He may be shipping them the 27th or so. So, thats another 2 weeks or so added on to what he last posted...



> *Dec 8, 2010 *
> Stained/Exotic Update
> 
> Over the last 2 days I have devoted my time in the spray booth and concentrated on finishing up the stained and exotic units. About 1/2 of the stained units will be ready to line with cedar this weekend *(11th & 12th)* and ready to ship early next week. *(that would be the week we are ending now)*


I'm not meaning to bust his balls,..... but 2 weeks then, 2 weeks after that, and two to three weeks after that. The original two weeks turned into a month and a half or more.

Like I said before, I understand hand made things take time.... but whats getting me know is, he's posting "progress", but when you look at the big picture of the recent posted "progress" he seems to go backwards somewhat or contradicting each other.....

I'd _almost _not rather be "informed" and just get a tracking number email.... Everytime I see the "progress report" my blood pressure rises somewhat... but then I go have a glass of Koolaid.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> *Like I said he has his supporters!*


*Did someone already sat Bingo--If not Bingo or Bingo again if they have!*

Business is Business and if you can't take care of business then don't get into it! Business that is!:hungry:

mg:


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, drawers and shelves are installed and they look great. Shipped on Thursday as promised and arrived on Saturday.

Good luck to anybody else whose order has been "misplaced". We've seen it before, so if your order number is around the 390s, you might want to check on it's status.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Well, drawers and shelves are installed and they look great. Shipped on Thursday as promised and arrived on Saturday.
> 
> Good luck to anybody else whose order has been "misplaced". We've seen it before, so if your order number is around the 390s, you might want to check on it's status.


Your order was natural? Stained units earlier don't seem too uncommon, your's did.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Your order was natural? Stained units earlier don't seem too uncommon, your's did.


Yes, natural.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

LosingSleep said:


> Yes, natural.


Gotta see pics of these long awaited things.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

I got ahold of Chuck using the SBC email ([email protected]). He said that the stained fronts are complete, and they'll get assembled this weekend. He also said if any of them get a marred stain in assembly, then they will have to get re-sprayed, and then they'd have to dry for 4-5 days after that before they get shipped out.

Soon, my brothers. Soon we will have our long-awaited drawers.


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> I got ahold of Chuck using the SBC email ([email protected]). He said that the stained fronts are complete, and they'll get assembled this weekend. He also said if any of them get a marred stain in assembly, then they will have to get re-sprayed, and then they'd have to dry for 4-5 days after that before they get shipped out.
> 
> Soon, my brothers. Soon we will have our long-awaited drawers.


For everyone waiting on this final batch of stained drawers... did you get a notification that your order had been pulled?


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Futility said:


> For everyone waiting on this final batch of stained drawers... did you get a notification that your order had been pulled?


I haven't :noidea:


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

I just got an update that my order was completed, and awaiting packing and shipping.

I'm assuming from what Chuck told me that there are two groups of stained trays... One going out sometime this week, and another next week (that needed respraying). So hopefully everyone gets theirs before the end of the month (maybe even MLK day if we're lucky!)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

... got a vague email ...


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> ... got a vague email ...


Another excuse?


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> I just got an update that my order was completed, and awaiting packing and shipping.
> 
> I'm assuming from what Chuck told me that there are two groups of stained trays... One going out sometime this week, and another next week (that needed respraying). So hopefully everyone gets theirs before the end of the month (maybe even MLK day if we're lucky!)


think it took over a month from completed to shipped for me.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I sent Chuck an email asking for my order status yesterday night, and got a reply this morning.

"Sorry for the delay. I should have yours done early next week. The trays are assembled, sprayed and just need lined with cedar. This weekend I am building a new bunch of shelves and Monday morning I pick up more glass for the tops. So I will probably not get them lined until later Monday or Tuesday."

So hopefully my order will be completed in another week or two, probably take about a month to get to me after that. So around the end of Feb, I'll hopefully have something.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank god I didn't place that second order... (bought some trays over the summer... waited about two months.

This all sounds like a nightmare. A real shame.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

gehrig97 said:


> Thank god I didn't place that second order... (bought some trays over the summer... waited about two months.
> 
> This all sounds like a nightmare. A real shame.


Its a nightmare if you order stained fronts.... the other full cedars get there fairly quick to you.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Its a nightmare if you order stained fronts.... the other full cedars get there fairly quick to you.


Not in my experience. Took over two months--with no communication.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

gehrig97 said:


> Not in my experience. Took over two months--with no communication.


Try *5* before my first "update".


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

gehrig97 said:


> Not in my experience. Took over two months--with no communication.





thebayratt said:


> Try *5* before my first "update".


Yeah, a 2 month turn-around would've been a miracle!


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Just got shipping confirmation. Should have mine tomorrow! Then some insane cigar tetris.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> Just got shipping confirmation. Should have mine tomorrow! Then some insane cigar tetris.


Woo! :woohoo:

Post pictures when they arrive....or else. :spank:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Chasidor; How long did you wait? 146 Days and counting*

Chasidor; How long did you wait? 146 Days _and counting_. :couch2:

Glad to see you are getting yours...... I still got a vague email. from weeks ago.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

Pictures are up, if anyone wants to take a gander... fit and finish is superb, as expected. I actually got all of my cigars to fit in there, and have a full box of Anejo 49s sitting on the "top shelf"  I can't say if the wait was worth it, but the product was definitely worth the price.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Lookn' good!!

What color stain are they?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> Pictures are up, if anyone wants to take a gander... fit and finish is superb, as expected. I actually got all of my cigars to fit in there, and have a full box of Anejo 49s sitting on the "top shelf"  I can't say if the wait was worth it, but the product was definitely worth the price.


wow that is  beautiful. I love it. :tu


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Sarge said:


> wow that is  beautiful. I love it. :tu


+1

Is that the rosewood or mahogany ( I believe that was the other redish stain)?

I ordered rosewood.


----------



## Krish the Fish (May 3, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> +1
> 
> Is that the rosewood or mahogany ( I believe that was the other redish stain)?
> 
> I ordered rosewood.


Mine were rosewood also.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Krish the Fish said:


> Mine were rosewood also.


Same here


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

> I pushed a little too hard at the beginning of the week and I am battling a little flu bug so I am only going at about 50%-60% the last few days. Once I get through the weekend I will be able to do a better update Monday or Tuesday.


All jokes aside......That sucks.... I hope he gets better real soon!


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey...progress...

I got an order update email yesterday.



> New Status: Processing Order


Woohoo!!!:woohoo:Woohoo!!!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

slave2theaxe said:


> Hey...progress...
> 
> I got an order update email yesterday.
> 
> Woohoo!!!:woohoo:Woohoo!!!


Yep, same here.
Got the update a couple days ago.


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

After 6 months of waiting, my order was cancelled today. Cancelled! Apparently there was an "issue" when building my units and Chuck didn't know how long it would take to complete the order, so he cancelled it and returned my payment. 

My order and several of my e-mails were ignored for 5 months until I tracked down his personal e-mail here. I finally got a reply and he assured that my order would be finished within the next week. It wasn't. Two weeks later (with no communication, of course) I decide that I'm dropping the overly polite and patient act. When a 6-8 week lead time turns into a 6-8 MONTH lead time, my order deserves to be the next one on the workbench, period.

And the next morning is when I received the e-mail, basically reading "Oops, there was a mistake with your order and I'm canceling it."

Translation? "You and your order aren't worth my time anymore."

What a business.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Futility said:


> After 6 months of waiting, my order was cancelled today. Cancelled! Apparently there was an "issue" when building my units and Chuck didn't know how long it would take to complete the order, so he cancelled it and returned my payment.
> 
> My order and several of my e-mails were ignored for 5 months until I tracked down his personal e-mail here. I finally got a reply and he assured that my order would be finished within the next week. It wasn't. Two weeks later (with no communication, of course) I decide that I'm dropping the overly polite and patient act. When a 6-8 week lead time turns into a 6-8 MONTH lead time, my order deserves to be the next one on the workbench, period.
> 
> ...


Holy shit man, that is ridiculous....I don't even know what to say to that...

Stained or exotic? What was so unique and complicating about your order?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> Holy shit man, that is ridiculous....I don't even know what to say to that...
> 
> *Stained or exotic? What was so unique and complicating about your order?*


Yeh, no joke!!!
6-8 Months..... :shock: WOW! :shock:
I suppose he was working on it, something didn't go right, broke, or didn't fit so he said "F-it"..... 
:kicknuts:
Sorry to hear that..... Talk to Ed (Waxingmoon).


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

wow


----------



## Futility (Feb 25, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Holy shit man, that is ridiculous....I don't even know what to say to that...
> 
> Stained or exotic? What was so unique and complicating about your order?


Stained. At the time I ordered them, it was a custom order. But I have the Emerson 12 bottle that was the hot buy at Christmas and they've since been put on the site as a standard size order (though still categorized under custom).

I honestly don't understand it.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Futility said:


> Stained. At the time I ordered them, it was a custom order. But I have the Emerson 12 bottle that was the hot buy at Christmas and they've since been put on the site as a standard size order (though still categorized under custom).
> 
> I honestly don't understand it.


Jeez....he should've at least offered to make some natural cedar drawers or something....


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

DeeSkank said:


> Holy shit man, that is ridiculous....I don't even know what to say to that...
> 
> Stained or exotic? What was so unique and complicating about your order?


I sometimes need a subject like this so I can say exactly what I think without any doubt about being right 

Anyone who still stands up for this guy is nuts and not living in the same reality as the rest of us, This guy does not deserve to be in business and I dearly wish I had a way to make that happen.:mrgreen:

I am never caught up at work either, but in my line of work facilities this is normal, but you know what I do when I get to far behind, I hire and bring in extra help to get the work done and try hard to not take on new projects during this time. How hard would it be for this crook to hire a helper or two and get some damn work done. oh sh*t did I say crook out load!! :sorry:

NOT :tape:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Got a tracking number yesterday, and it says my drawers will be here tomorrow. Woo!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

*Chasidor; How long did you wait?* 154 Days


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

And they're here! Man, how I love to be organized.

The single drawers are for premiums, the rest are other NCs. Lots of Diesels and NINES, some Cuban Classics, and the bottom drawer is full of random singles.

A few boxes in the back that you cant see, Diesel Shorty, Diesel Unlimited d.5.



















EDIT: Ignore the hygro reading, the cooler was open for an hour while I was switching everything around.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I sometimes need a subject like this so I can say exactly what I think without any doubt about being right
> 
> Anyone who still stands up for this guy is nuts and not living in the same reality as the rest of us, This guy does not deserve to be in business and I dearly wish I had a way to make that happen.:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Agreed Dave. When I hear stories like Futility's, it irks me because they don't take the customer base of Puff seriously enough compared to someone perhaps walking into their shop and placing an order. That's what makes me want to skip the wineador, hold out with coolers and then purchase a fully furnished cabinet.



DeeSkank said:


> And they're here! Man, how I love to be organized.
> 
> The single drawers are for premiums, the rest are other NCs. Lots of Diesels and NINES, some Cuban Classics, and the bottom drawer is full of random singles.
> 
> ...


And then when I see pictures of Krish's and Dylan's new accessories, I see hope. It really depends on who you get to make the drawers I guess. Nice stuff guys!


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

UPDATE:

Got an email today...



> Order Update: Building Complete


:woohoo:


----------



## slave2theaxe (Sep 25, 2010)

134 days...Finally got mine!!!

Pics:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/284466-slaves-edgestar-28-now-chasidor.html


----------

